# Ever work on a "natural swimming pool"



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

Some people call them swimming ponds as well.

The wife was watching some show on the TV earlier and I was intrigued. This couple was having a natural swimming pool put in to their yard. The idea I guess is to have it be completely self cleaning using plants. I never seen one in person nor have any clue how they work. I am just curious if anyone on here has actually done one.


----------



## DerekG (May 11, 2017)

ACManHouston said:


> Some people call them swimming ponds as well.
> 
> The wife was watching some show on the TV earlier and I was intrigued. This couple was having a natural swimming pool put in to their yard. The idea I guess is to have it be completely self cleaning using plants. I never seen one in person nor have any clue how they work. I am just curious if anyone on here has actually done one.


I had a (really wealthy) client with one, and personally it wouldn't be my choice. But to each their own.


----------



## PebbleCreek (Jul 6, 2017)

I have been hearing about these lately as well. I think the idea is great, but in reality, I am sure they require a lot more maintenance than people like to think. There are so many factors that could go wrong with a "living" system. 

Regardless, I want one!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Great for frogs, I suppose.

Now I'm reminded of the green roof trend. We should get an update on their "low maintenance" promises.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

With the amount of sun tan lotion people put on nowadays there is no way those things can self clean.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not to mention mosquitos 


Mike.
_______________


----------

